# Cool read. A little history. Torelli and stuff.



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

http://redkiteprayer.com/?m=200909


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Somewhat related. 

http://bikeraceinfo.com/italy/italy98.html


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

rufus said:


> Somewhat related.
> 
> http://bikeraceinfo.com/italy/italy98.html



That was a ride of a lifetime. It just shows the passion Bill has for cycling. I wonder if he still rides. Time goes fast after 40. Ride as much as you can fit into your schedule. Make time......


----------



## raleighgranprix (Jul 8, 2010)

The bikeraceinfo article is very good, bookmarked and it reminds me that the first time I heard about Torelli bicycles was indeed from Bicycling magazine where each year they review bikes but who'd know that Torelli would make it in there and then from there I looked up there website. So, the article is from about 1998, I must have seen it in bicycling mag any time from 2000-2003.

Am I missing something, HigherGear's remarks puzzle me, I didn't see anything about age in the article.


----------



## raleighgranprix (Jul 8, 2010)

P.S. If you want to do some scenic cycling, I heard the Aurora Bourealisis may kick up a storm tonight, a real light show, they've been seen as far south as Kansas, even further. A long hot day but I'm going to take a peek out in a bit.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

raleighgranprix said:


> The bikeraceinfo article is very good, bookmarked and it reminds me that the first time I heard about Torelli bicycles was indeed from Bicycling magazine where each year they review bikes but who'd know that Torelli would make it in there and then from there I looked up there website. So, the article is from about 1998, I must have seen it in bicycling mag any time from 2000-2003.
> 
> Am I missing something, HigherGear's remarks puzzle me, I didn't see anything about age in the article.



I'm speaking of my age....after 40.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Once you have ridden a quality steel frame that fits, it becomes the standard by why you judge ride quality.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

tarwheel2 said:


> Once you have ridden a quality steel frame that fits, it becomes the standard by why you judge ride quality.



Amen brother..........


----------



## parlorbikes (Aug 4, 2009)

You must also ride with 32 3x for a great equalizer.


----------

